# I love this this page, just thought I would share it.



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.ratznest.nu/deez_nutz.html

http://www.ratznest.nu/deez_nutz.html

Great for target practice!!!!!

Have fun with it!

Diggity


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

haha :sniper: uke:


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Heres another one I found, again love to share the stupid stuff..

Keep it going.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

:beer: :lol:

Just one question... what the heck are you smoking to find these things...lol either smoking or just really boring day at work.. lmao


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

dude......thats frigging funny :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Pollitical views from a Fuzzy critter talking about.... STUFF.... LMAO!

Too bad the quality of the sound is lacking...


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Love this one to, seen many references about this on here!
http://www.starz.com/features/bunnyclub/caddyshack/index.html


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

here is a perfect example of todays animal lovers brains...


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.jibjab.com/view/181511
http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1 ... 5&fr=yvmtf


----------

